# What can i do about a poorly foot?



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

hi, i recently got 4 mice at a pet shop, i noticed yesterday that my siamese 1 has a poorly foot, its his back right and he wont put any weight on it and it looks swollen, there are no other marks though, no cuts or bites etc. the problem is he is extremely jumpy, he will literally take a flying leap out of my hand and i have to keep hold of him by the tail, which scares me to death as im worried it'll hurt his tail or back, so im thinking that taking him to see a vet is gonna be a bit of a nightmare as they probably wont even get to see whats wrong and by the time everythings over with he'll have died of fright! i just dont know what i can do for him, i do have some baytril but thats just for respiratory infections isnt it?


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

It sounds like a sprain or break, and you can't do much for either except for giving anti-inflammatories and pain medication.

Can you take a picture?

In any case, just keep an eye on it.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Baytril is a general antibiotic, so if you feel confident about dosing you may as well give it to him,it wouldn't hurt.

I would think the foot is broken, in which case you must put him into a small, single layered tank (not a cage in case he climbs the bars) and wait for it to heal  Don't bother him at all, the more he moves about the more damage he may do  If it turns a different colour or swells up more, take him to the vet. Best of luck with him!


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

i wish i could take a picture but theres no way of keeping him still and i dont wantto stress him, i was really worried it was a break, ive had another closer look and i was able to touch the foot and he never squeeled or anything, is that a good sign or a bad sign? i didnt really want to separate him either as he's in with 3 other bucks an so far they get on fine, if i separate him i wont be able to put him back in


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

His friends can go in to the hospital tank with him. He just needs to have no opportunity to climb or jump, that's all.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

If you need to move him, it's OK to grasp the tail near the body with thumb and forefinger, and then scoot your hand slip it and under so he rests on the palm side. If you move slow and steady, and don't hesitate, that will do. Or you can see if he'll go into a little box or a tube of some sort and move him that way.

When I have a loose mousie that look jumpy, I use a Toob plugged at one end with a rag or toweling, and if they actually make it onto the floor, I add a wood stick that is about two feet long to tap ap floor behind where they are, after placing the Toob in the place I figure he'll move to when I tap the stick near him. It's been awhile since I had to do that....*meow*...


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Have you been using any of the cotton wool like bedding? The other cause of swollen limbs is when they get very fine fibres wrapped round the leg. It's more common in babies but worth checking.


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

thanks for all your comments, ive checked the foot and theres definately nothing wrapped around it, just wish i could fix it for him though, if its a break wont it go bad and kill him?


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

No, it should heal fine.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

skinnybaby212 said:


> if its a break wont it go bad and kill him?


as long as there is no exposure to the outside like the bone is not sticking out or there are no cuts that would lead to an infection the break wont get infected or "go bad" the only concern you would have is it not healing properly and him walking funny which should not be an issue as long as he isn't climbing about his cage or falling/jumping from anything while it is healing


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

thanks, theres definately no bone sticking out or cuts, he's gently touching it to the floor today but its still swollen


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It would probably be a good idea to get some anti-inflammatories from the vet if it's still swollen since it's been a few days now. They should also be able to give you a better idea of what's wrong and the best approach.


----------

